# Lineman FIRED! In tent city.



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I hope this is the right area for this.
A lineman working for Asplundh was fired for simply answering yes or no to questions put to him by a reporter. He was mis quoted and when the article was read, he was fired. :icon_redface:

A relative of mine was there, and heard what he(the lineman) said to the reporter and the article was a far cry from what he actually replied. I have been told that he never said "The only thing worse than living in a tent city is sleeping in the truck". 

I would recommend not talking to reporters if you are approached by one of these trouble makers.

www.reuters.com/article/2012/11/10/us-storm-sandy-tentcity-idUSBRE8A90BV20121110


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JohnR said:


> I hope this is the right area for this.
> A lineman working for Asplundh was fired for simply answering yes or no to questions put to him by a reporter. He was mis quoted and when the article was read, he was fired. :icon_redface:
> 
> A relative of mine was there, and heard what he(the lineman) said to the reporter and the article was a far cry from what he actually replied. I have been told that he never said "The only thing worse than living in a tent city is sleeping in the truck".
> ...


You are right they will destroy your life to make their buck, and get away with it every-time ,,,,,,Flip them the bird and kick them in the nuts for good measure.:thumbsup:


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

My father got in trouble for talking to the press during a Septa strike back in the day. {septa = south east public trans authority}
He was only spared because he was never told not to talk to them. All the electricians he worked with were formally notified directly after this incident. Anyone that opened their mouth after that could expect to lose their position...


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

The younger beltway sniper went to my high school and my cousin talked to the reporters. Its been a while but he said something like 'I think the news response has been opportunistic and bizarre, who cares what high school he went to when you could be focusing on more important things?' He was then shown on air saying 'who cares'.

Anyway after that happened I am not inclined to talk to the press. Sounds like your friend really got screwed, and unfortunately these days since many employers google their potential hires, he might have trouble for a long time. Maybe if he calls the reporter and begs they might issue a retraction and tell his bosses it was a misprint.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

There is no journalistic integrity anymore, I always say "no comment" if Im approached. They are all bottom feeding trash in my opinion.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Talking to the average reporter is the equivalent of agreeing to broadcast yourself on the Jerry Springer show. Maybe you're okay with a guest appearance on _My Baby Daddy Has Been Sleeping With My Sister_, but if not, shut up.

-John


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

chewy said:


> There is no journalistic integrity anymore, I always say "no comment" if Im approached. They are all bottom feeding trash in my opinion.


Another 'back in the good old days' type post. There has always been limited journalistic integrity. Newspapers as far as they go back have used sensationalism to sell papers and they used to be much more brutal then they are now.

About the only thing that has really changed (IMO) is that they no longer cut celebrities or politicians any slack, they now treat them like any other person in the news .... no limits.

They have also stopped even pretending to be anything more then Newsertainment.




> 1890s
> 
> 
> Sensationalism, known as yellow journalism, is used to win papers more readers


http://www.writesite.org/html/tracing.html


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

one would think the media would at least forward a retraction/correction of a misquote

~CS~


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> one would think the media would at least forward a retraction/correction of a misquote


How will that add to their revenue today?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

it wouldn't, but it might lessen them being liable for damaging reportage that resulted in a firing BBQ

~CS~


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> it wouldn't, but it might lessen them being liable for damaging reportage that resulted in a firing BBQ



It was not a real question.

But as far as liability they would pretty much need to prove the paper had a malicious intent, not just sloppy reporting.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

the only thing that gets em off your back is defamation lawsuits. Barely slows em down. since the guy lost his job, at least he has a suit (if he can prove it). Of course, it won't help his career any, and he'll be lucky to get a dime (even though his lawyer might make some wages)


----------

